# Auckland suburbs



## KeepDiscovering

Hi, I've a long-term plan to relocate to NZ with my partner and am considering to buy a house in Auckland there.

As I look at property press & similar stuffs, I realize that there are different suburbs in Auckland, e.g. Mt Eden, Remuera, Orakei, St. Heliers, Mission Bay, Harne Bay, Glendowie, etc.

Remuera has been known to me for long time for its upper class population and Harne Bay seems the new sururb for riches and famous. 

I'd love to know how other people, esp. local and expat there, feel about these suburbs, what kinds of characters these suburbs are associated with, and are any of them particularly sought after (or declining in status/security)?

Thanks!


----------



## KeepDiscovering

Not a clue?


----------



## topcat83

KeepDiscovering said:


> Not a clue?


I would say that all the suburbs on your list are the expensive ones. There are others that are cheaper but very nice. I suggest searching the forum for other posts that have asked similar questions in the past, as these will give you some ideas of the ones that people like and those that are poorer/rougher and therefore could cause some issues.


----------



## ClaireBear76

Epsom and Remuera are close to town if you want to work there, also good state schools ie Auckland Grammar if you have boys. 

Mission Bay Glendowie, St Heliers, Orakei are lovely as closer to beaches, and good state schools if you want co-ed.

depends on what you are looking for...


----------



## topcat83

ClaireBear76 said:


> Epsom and Remuera are close to town if you want to work there, also good state schools ie Auckland Grammar if you have boys.
> 
> Mission Bay Glendowie, St Heliers, Orakei are lovely as closer to beaches, and good state schools if you want co-ed.
> 
> depends on what you are looking for...


Same comment as my last one - all are lovely suburbs - but are the most expensive ones to rent and buy in. 

I'd say come and learn about Auckland and its areas before you commit yourselves. Also bear in mind salaries are less and interest rates are more - so don't give yourself a millstone round your neck by signing up for a mortgage or rent that will stretch your finances.


----------



## Darla.R

Good advice from Anski. The cheapest floating mortgage rates are 5.5 - 6 % NZ's biggest, independent site dedicated to mortgage rates - MortgageRates.co.nz and the housing market is all over the place depending on where you are. Don't rush in, take your time and chose with care.

After three months of rises, average Auckland house price slips in May - Landlords.co.nz



> April saw a 32% year-on-year fall in new home consents to 893, according to Statistics New Zealand figures.
> 
> Including apartments, 927 new homes were authorised, down 34% compared to April 2010.





> Auckland house prices took a dip in May after three months of rises, while sales lifted 3.3% to climb 12.2% above year-ago levels, according to the latest Barfoot & Thompson data.
> 
> "In May the average price of $529,284 was down 2.8% on April's average price and down 2.5% on May's average last year," said Barfoot & Thompson managing director Peter Thompson.


----------

